# Folder for tall fella



## upsidedown (20 Sep 2008)

Ok my situation, commute 22 miles each way 3 times a week, would like to do 5 days but not up to it. I can do 3 miles to station, train then 8 miles the other end.

I'm 6'7", 15 stone, is there anything that will be remotely suitable. Everything i've looked at comes in one size with different sized seatposts.

I currently ride a 24" roadbike and 23" hardtail MB.

cheers


----------



## Origamist (22 Sep 2008)

upsidedown said:


> Ok my situation, commute 22 miles each way 3 times a week, would like to do 5 days but not up to it. I can do 3 miles to station, train then 8 miles the other end.
> 
> I'm 6'7", 15 stone, is there anything that will be remotely suitable. Everything i've looked at comes in one size with different sized seatposts.
> 
> ...



Do you have to get a small-wheeled folder (16" - 20") for your commute? Can you get away with a larger wheeled folding bike - Dahon, Airnimal, etc? 

If it's got to be a small wheeler a Brompton or Birdy might be OK, depending on your preferred riding position - but you might find the bars to close to your body. You can attempt mods to increase the cockpit area however.


----------



## upsidedown (22 Sep 2008)

Would rather have a more 'normal' shaped bike, looked at the dahon Cadenza and the Airnimals, but none do an Xl frame, the biggest Dahon is 20", 3 inches smaller than my hardtail.

Might take a hacksaw to my old Galaxy and see how i get on


----------



## Origamist (23 Sep 2008)

upsidedown said:


> Would rather have a more 'normal' shaped bike, looked at the dahon Cadenza and the Airnimals, but none do an Xl frame, the biggest Dahon is 20", 3 inches smaller than my hardtail.
> 
> Might take a hacksaw to my old Galaxy and see how i get on



Longer seatpost and longer stem for the Cadenza?

I bodged a quill stem into the handlepost on my folder for extra reach.


----------



## rootes (30 Sep 2008)

i'm 6'6" and ride a brompton with a telescopic seat post..

rides rides fine though I am about 12stone

me on the left before the BWC2008 race


----------



## B13 (2 Oct 2008)

Hi there,

I've got a Dahon Jack which has 26" wheels. This may be a good one for you to look at as it's basically a full-sized bike that folds in half. It's strong and sturdy, takes about 5 seconds to fold and should be good for you height-wise too.

It also only comes in 'stealth black', so it looks cool too!!!

B)


----------



## redcogs (4 Oct 2008)

Looks like the brompton fits the bill (or the upsidedown in this instance).


----------



## spandex (4 Oct 2008)

+1 for Brompton


----------



## redcogs (4 Oct 2008)

There are a few Bromptons on ePay currently, in 'as new' condition, some bargains at £200 -£300 perhaps?


----------



## Landslide (9 Oct 2008)

upsidedown said:


> Might take a hacksaw to my old Galaxy and see how i get on



Not cheap, but you might want to consider some couplings.


----------



## upsidedown (9 Oct 2008)

Landslide said:


> Not cheap, but you might want to consider some couplings.



Cheers for that suggestion, it looks the business,but as you said not cheap:
"All for an amazing *£550.00"

* I was thinking a bit more low-tech.
Think i've now settled on the Dahon Cadenza, would love to try one first to check it's not too out of proportion saddle to stem, but can't find any in the West Midlands. 
The Brompton looks lovely, but i think i'm just too big (and they're going for big money second-hand).
Airnimal Joey looks great but pricey.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Oct 2008)

Or leave a hack at the far-end station?


----------

